# The Untimate router lift! - Woodpeckers PRL V2



## richgreer

I completely agree that the Woodpecker lift systems are great. Many may consider this a "nice to have" but not a "have to have". That's probably true but this is a real nice, "nice to have".

I have the Woodpecker Quick Lift lifter. It's a little cheaper and it does not have the spring or the adjusting wheel like this V2. Nonetheless, it works great and it only costs $229. I like it a lot.

On the other hand, MCLS and Eagle have worked together to make a motorized lift system. It should be introduced shortly. If the price is right, I may opt for that system.

My one and only complaint about the quick lift is that I do not have the option of an under the table adjustment. With a couple of my jigs, I would really like an under the table adjustment option (or the motorized lift system).


----------



## sbryan55

Thanks for the review, Gary. I have been looking at lifts as I really want to upgrade my existing table. It works but I really want to upgrade it to a more polished version. I have been debating this lift but have not found a review that I have felt comfortable with- until now.

I definately will have to put this one on my short list. The next step will be getting an advance on my allowance from my wife.


----------



## a1Jim

Super review Gary , Like Rich I would like to see the cost of the MLCS unit.


----------



## KMJohnsonow

Good review.


----------



## charlie48

Thanks for the review Gary,This may be worth a closer look.


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck

Thanks Gary, great review. I almost wish I was in the market for a new one, however I guess I'll just have to keep cranking my Jessem lift for a little while yet


----------



## Timbo

Thanks Gary, good info. Looks like a sweet upgrade.


----------



## araldite

Makes me want to dump mine and get this one. Thanks.


----------



## longgone

Great choice !Very detailed review Gary. Did you see the same woodpecker V2 lift using the router ringsusing the magnetic plates? 
http://www.incrementaltools.com/INCRA_Woodpeckers_PRL_V2_Porter_Cable_7518_p/incra%20prl-v2%20lift.htm
Router table technology and all of its accessories are really going high tech and inproving.


----------



## Splinterman

Hey Gary,
Good review and presentation….well done.


----------



## tedth66

hello Gary
when the router is all the way down what is the distance from the top of the table to the bottom of the router; assuming the router is the lowest hanging object? I'm asking this to see if i have enough clearance for this luxury item.

thanks
Ted


----------



## EEngineer

I also have the Woodpecker Quicklift. When I bought it about two years ago, they didn't have this version yet.

I have to say that the form, fit and function on Woodpecker products is fabulous! I have had 0 problems. If anything, this unit looks even beefier than the Quicklift.

Great review.


----------



## NBeener

Gary pretty much has ALL the coolest toys!!

I'm grateful that you give us your insight into them. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## GaryK

Ted - It's almost bu not quite 13". A shorter router would be even less.


----------



## GaryK

Greg the WhoDat - You are right. They have a deal with Incra to manufacturer lifts using their magnetic insert plates.


----------



## SEE

Thanks so much for the nice review. This lift does indeed appear to be very well made and would certainly be a nice addition to any shop!

I've been wanting a router lift for a long time. I'm holding out for the Motorized Router Lift that Rich mentioned in his post. Fellow LJ member John Nixon, the inventor of the MRL, has teamed up with MLCS to bring a commercial version of his shop built MRL to the market. I expect it to be available for purchase soon.

If it weren't for the new MRL that's going to be on the market soon I think that I would choose the lift that you've reviewed over all of the other manual lifts that I've researched. Thanks again for the fine review!

Happy woodworking and enjoy your new addition to your shop!

Best Wishes,

Stephen


----------



## RjGall

Wow Not cheap $1600 plus "If I'm reading the price right" !!! I think I'll crank mine for awhile besides I need the work out…. Here's the one I have Believe me its Bullet proof (But you do have to crank it) its about $320 I think I payed $250 http://www.benchdog.com/prolift.cfm


----------



## stevenmadden

You're not reading it right, the cost is $329.99 from http://www.woodpeck.com/prlv2.html. I purchased mine from Sears.com for $299.99, on sale. I only have experience with this router lift and my Craftsman Professional 2 1/4hp router, but I think it is a great set-up.

Steve


----------



## Lenny

I just did a search on the item and it is actually on sale at Sears for $269.99


----------



## EagleLakeWoodworking

You did a really nice review on the lift Gary. It's really nice for us to see a detailed review of an item from a fellow LJ.


----------



## RjGall

Daaaa I was reading the router type …. thats not a bad price at all!!! I might have to sell mine and get one of these ;o)


----------



## stevenmadden

*Lenny*, you are correct, it is on sale for $269.99. The price I paid was Sears regular price of $299.99, which seemed like a sale compared to what Woodpeckers sells it for. Go figure.


----------



## 33706

Gary, one question: Would this unit work for an overhead-router type of configuration?


----------



## GaryK

Just keep in mind that if you were to buy it at Sears it comes with the pads for a Craftsman router. You would still need to buy pads if you had a different router.

Poopiekat - I'm not sure about the power of the spring being upside down. It would work but you would probably have to use more strength to lift the router. A smaller router would be easier to lift.


----------



## majeagle1

Fantastic review Gary…....... something I am in the market for.
I am also thinking about the Incra system but have just started researching.
Do you know if this unit would work with the Incra system?

Thanks Gary


----------



## SEE

Gary, I've just re-read your review and took another look at all of the pics that you posted. You really did an excellent review of this lift. People who take the time to post a thorough review, complete with lots of great photos, are indeed an asset to the woodworking community. Thank God for the internet, woodworking forums and people like you who care enough to take the time to share your opinion of a tool and document it with photos! There's a huge difference between marketing and user reviews. In my opinion, user reviews are, of course, much more helpful to others as we make our decisions about which tool to buy.

Thank you again…....

Stephen


----------



## longgone

I really like your router lift. Have you ever noticed that as soon as you buy a tool a newer and more advanced model seems to come out shortly afterwards? I have a jessem master Lift and like it very much but i sure do like the woodpecker model you have. I think (know) the tool manufacturers have planned this to continually get our $$$. Sadly , it seem sto work for us tool nuts.


----------



## tedth66

thank you Gary,,, this is very helpful and it looks like this will fit my router station that i just built. thanks again.


----------



## GaryK

majeagle1 - Which Incra system? I have the Incra LS Positioner Super System on my router table and it works great.

You can see the review I did on it here: http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/107

If you mean the Incra magnetic insert plates, they have a deal with Incra to manufacturer lifts using them. You can find them HERE.


----------



## majeagle1

Gotta pm you on this one…........ I have more questions on Incra and don't want to take your review in another direction…......


----------



## 33706

Thanks, Gary!


----------



## PineInTheAsh

At the WoodWorking Show yesterday in Somerset, NJ thought Woodpeckers exhibit was among the best.

While all the Show demonstrators have that gift of gab and worked hard, thought the Woodpeckers' guy a step above in a consice, natural, step-by-step presentation to and for woodworkers. Unlike others, Woodpeckers knows their core market.

The compleat presentation of this lift left little doubt in at least one attendee's mind, this was the one to have.

Prcey to be sure, yet they could not help themselves if visitors walked away impressed and nodding their approving heads "yes." The exhibit likely spoke of the firm's line of quality offerings up and down.

Keep an eye on this company, they're movin' quick, movin' good.

Best,
Peter


----------



## Grumpy

Nice one


----------



## N6DSW

Well I guess I've got a good "bummer". I bought a turn-key router table including this lift, a replacement PC7518 motor, Incra plastic insert plates, Wixly digital gauge, fence, and misc odds & ends from Woodcraft last week.

Bummer is the table/table top are on back order. Hopefully some time this week they will arrive. So everything I did get home are still in boxes waiting for the table top & the legs to arrive & get assembled.

I didn't know about the Incra magnetic insert plates till I saw this review. Double bummer. I bought plastic.

But I'm looking forward to getting this running. Too many years with a 25 yr old underpowered 1hp(?) Craftsman hand held router.

BTW- For yucks I priced Woodpecker vs Woodcraft. Woodcraft charged $10 more for the table top than Woodpeckers. Everything else was the same price.

But the deal breaker with Woodpecker was they wanted $91 to ship 7 day UPS ground. $91?? I don't think so.

I just walked into the local Woodcraft & basically saved $81 on no shipping. Even if I bought on-line via Woodcraft the shipping would have been FREE. This day & age money talks when it come to the bottom line.

Dave
N6DSW


----------



## mikedddd

Gary: Thanks for the great review with detailed pictures and all, Ive been looking at router lifts and this one is on the top of my list. I have read the Incra is mostly the same router lift, what about the Kreg PRS 3000 here is the link http://www.kregtool.com/products/prs/product.php?PRODUCT_ID=118 it looks the same to me. Thanks again for the review, I can pick up the Kreg locally thats why I brought that up.


----------



## GaryK

Looks like the same one to me, with the exception of the Kreg name.


----------



## mikedddd

Gary:
Thanks again for the great review, I followed your lead and picked up a new Woodpecker PRL-V2 on Monday, my PC 7518 fit perfectly into the lift and the Woodpecker lift fit my shop built table perfect. I was a little concerned about the lift fitting the table because when I built the table I had a Jessem Master-Plate mounted in it, but the Woodpecker lift and the Jessem plate are exactly the same size. I know I'm going to love this thing.


----------



## GaryK

Mikedddd - Good deal. I know you are going to enjoy it.

I started out with a Jessem master lift way back when also.


----------



## lilredweldingrod

dI just got mine. Working on my router table now. I just laminated to top today and will start to cut out the mounting hole tomorrow. Can't hardly wait to play with this thing. Rand


----------



## C_PLUS_Woodworker

Hey Folks….....just barely finished putting my PC 7518 into the Incra PRL V2.

FANTASTIC.

Just an FYI

The tolerances are so tight on the lift's motor housing that the motor pins would not drop through. Woodpecker was after-hours so I couldn't talk with them, but I finally just removed 2 of the pads, dropped the motor in and then slipped both pads back in and then screwed the hex bolts and washers back in place on the pads.

I wish I had done that sooner, rather than spend an hour rotating the motor, getting the pins stuck on the housing, etc.

Putting the pads back into the lift housing with the motor installed was really not much of a deal.

All the rest of the adjustments were a piece of cake.

Gonna make lots of sawdust tonight just screwing around.

Boys and Toys!


----------



## Jon_Banquer

Does anyone make a router lift yet that allows you to change bits without using a wrench sort of like how a keyless chuck works? Is there away to set the router bit to a precise height so that when you remove the rounter bit and later use it again you don't have to take a test cut?

Jon Banquer
San Diego, CA
CAD / CAM programmer, CNC Machinist


----------



## misbeshavings

Just got this lift to replace my POS Jointech (see review on this forum) SmartLift. I bought the Incra version because I like the "magna-plate" concept, and if you join their mailing list, the first thing they send is a 10% coupon. 
http://www.incrementaltools.com

Anyway, it fit perfectly in the hole left by the old lift, and installation probably took 15 minutes, most of which were spent tweaking the top perfectly level.

THIS is what a lift is supposed to do. less than 5 seconds to fully raise and same or less to get back to working height. Beautiful piece of good old American engineering and manufacture. 5 stars from me, too.


----------



## Don_c

Has anyone had any problems with the adjustment on this lift? My course adjustment is very sticky making it hard to get close to wthe final router bit height I want. Most times when I release the course adjustment the lift does not lock into place. If I push on the collet the router and lift will slide down. Also, the fine adjustment will not adjust the router up. The down fine adjustment seems to work fine. If I turn the router and lift upside down on the table it will ten adjust up and not down.

Thanks,
Don


----------



## GaryK

Don_c - I have found that the coarse up/down movement does get "sticky". I just put some DRY lubricant (graphite) on it and it fixes the problem. Teflon would probably work also.

The fine adjustment works within a 14 turn (on the dial) range. Once it all the way up that's it. Same with down.
Make sure that you move it to the center position every once in a while.

Once you hit the stop at a particular direction, just move 7 turns on the opposite direction and you will be in the center of it's travel. At that point you will have about 7 turns adjustment in both directions.


----------



## Don_c

Gary,
Thanks for the reply and the pointer. I will give the graphite a try. Mark from Incra also gave me a few tips to try. Hopefully, I can get it running smoothly. I know it is possible as I have seen it in some of the promotional videos.

Regards,
Don


----------



## Don_c

All, An update on my sticky lift issue. I received a quick reply back from Mark at Incra with some steps for troubleshooting the sticky movement. I ended up having loosen the two guide posts and reseat them. This seems to have fixed the issue and the lift is now working very smoothly.

Don


----------



## GaryK

Great to hear Don. Mark @ Incra is a good guy.


----------



## bigkev

Well, I took your word for it it Gary and ordered the lift with the magna-lock rings. I've been looking at several lifts and had it narrowed down to the Mast-r-lift II and the PRL-V2 and your review was my deciding factor. Thanks for helping me make the decision.


----------



## C_PLUS_Woodworker

You will love it. I have this exact set-up.


----------



## DFDS

Hello Gary,

I was seduced by MLCS PowerLift and precision has been sacrificed; so, I'm considering alternatives.

Can you make plunge cuts with this setup?

If no plunge cutting is possible, how quickly can you raise the bit in order to make incremental passes?

Does the router need to be turned off in order to raise and lower?

And, does this set up stay completely square through out cutting when the lock feature is engaged?

Can go light on the lock feature to reduce the amount of time it takes to raise the bit?

Anyone else have experiential feedback on these questions?

Thanks!

Dustin


----------

